# How to download from Admin blocked sites



## spider (Nov 20, 2010)

HI Friends, My college has blocked downloading from almost all free software download sites like CNET, Brothersoft etc. Can you suggest any way to download from them?

Thanks
Prasan


----------



## 1987ronnie (Nov 26, 2010)

Dude, have you tried through accessanywebsite.com?


----------



## priyaviv45 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup accessanywebsite is quite beneficial site...


----------



## mitraark (Mar 11, 2011)

Similar sites are freeproxyserver.ca , fireproxy.com etc etc..


----------

